# Band Dimensions



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi, I am making my first set of bands out of .30 latex. I am looking for what kind of band set up you guys would recommend for shooting .44 caliber lead/steel. I posted this earlier in the band/tubes category but didn't get an answer. I can be kind of impatient so I decided to post it here. I have a 40 inch draw, and I would prefer to do single layer if possible.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

44 cal lead weighs about the same as 50 cal steel .

A 30 mm x 25 mm taper with a length of 9 inches . ( single layer )

You want about 8 inches of working band with an inch for ties and pouch attachment .


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thank you! I appreciate the response. With that set up what FPS do you think I will get?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------

